# Tiny Holes in Compound



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

AL the work is done and looks good but I noticed in one or to areas there is a patch of tiny holes as you see in the pic. Why is that? Will the primer fill it? I really to put any compound on it for the fear of making it worse. Thanks


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have never encountered holes like these. Exactly how big are they? What type of drywall compound did you use? I'm guessing there were air bubbles that burst but that is just a guess. Unless these holes are really tiny, ie. pinholes, you have to fill them with compound. Primer won't do the trick. Probably a pro will know what caused the holes. Did you by any chance stir premixed compound with a paddle attached to a drill after adding some water?


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Usually happens when you apply it too thick


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Put a thin coat of compound over it to fill the holes then sand it when it's dry.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you still trying to use Durabond to do this?
http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-lite-topping-joint-compound.html


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

are you doing drywall or making a cake?? looks like mud was slapped on then sanded. yup skim coat it, sand prime paint.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you mix with a high speed drill it can also cause bubbles. Must be skimmed no way will primer fill those. And when you skim make your mud thin, not to be confused with runny.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> If you mix with a high speed drill it can also cause bubbles. Must be skimmed no way will primer fill those. And when you skim make your mud thin, not to be confused with runny.


When you say thin, should I add some water to the compound? It is not much so I think I can do this myself. It is like two areas. Thanks.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> When you say thin, should I add some water to the compound? It is not much so I think I can do this myself. It is like two areas. Thanks.


Yes, it should be about the consistency of sour cream, if not a little thicker.

Lay the mud on, then lightly scrape it off w/ your knife held at a 45 degree angle (of course, pull the blade across, rather than push it). If done right, this coat should only fill those hold, as opposed to adding more thickness.


----------

